# New meat birds



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks to TSC, we are gonna try the Cornish cross. Bought 3 to see how it goes. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Tomorrow??? TOMORROW?????? YOU MEAN YOU'RE ACTUALLY GOING TO MAKE US WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW FOR PICS???? You KNOW how we feel about pictures around here Mr.! Boy you're brave!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Tomorrow??? TOMORROW?????? YOU MEAN YOU'RE ACTUALLY GOING TO MAKE US WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW FOR PICS???? You KNOW how we feel about pictures around here Mr.! Boy you're brave!


Lol, I will get them early.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never done the cornish crosses ( or cornish for that matter) for meat, I've always used dual purpose birds. Keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

They are not difficult, just messy. 

They eat all day and poop in what seems like a greater proportion than their intake. But seriously just be sure they have the right nutrition because they gain weight quickly and can get leg problems if they don't get to proper protein.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> They are not difficult, just messy.
> 
> They eat all day and poop in what seems like a greater proportion than their intake. But seriously just be sure they have the right nutrition because they gain weight quickly and can get leg problems if they don't get to proper protein.


I have the grower ration, I was told to get that. Also, do I just wait till they look big enough, or, what is the timeframe, I think 6 -8 weeks.

I think for the next round, will do more duel purpose, since I can hatch 70 at a time now, I think I can keep my stock up in buff orpingtons, and use the Roos, they just take so long and eat so much, however, they will forage as well..


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And now for a pic of one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So is this your little buff orp. Looks very much like the one I got last Friday. Can't wait til she grows up as I love their look.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> So is this your little buff orp. Looks very much like the one I got last Friday. Can't wait til she grows up as I love their look.


It is supposed to be Cornish cross, they were in with buffs, but, supposedly all the buffs sold. My wife thought them to be buffs as well, sure hope someone didn't buy all the buffs only to end up with a bunch of Cornish cross....I bet in a week or so, we will know for sure.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim said:


> I have the grower ration, I was told to get that. Also, do I just wait till they look big enough, or, what is the timeframe, I think 6 -8 weeks.
> 
> I think for the next round, will do more duel purpose, since I can hatch 70 at a time now, I think I can keep my stock up in buff orpingtons, and use the Roos, they just take so long and eat so much, however, they will forage as well..


We usually get them to about 5-8 lbs before butchering. You will have a couple really big and the rest a couple pounds less. You will loose a couple pounds in butchering so just grow them to the size you want. Younger ones will be fryers. A couple weeks later they will be big enough to be roasters. By then you will be tired of their mess and ready for them to go. Did I mention they are very messy?

Also, we used to raise them in the barn. If you keep them inside have plenty of bedding. We now raise them in a chicken tractor and move them twice a day.

Have fun! And they are definitely delicious.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tips doubleoak!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, so you gave us one adorable picture. YOU FORGOT THE OTHER TWO! I'm chick pic hungry here!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

doubleoakfarm said:


> ... Did I mention they are very messy?...


I raised a few once. All they did all day was sit by the food pan and eat and poop.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

farmhand said:


> I raised a few once. All they did all day was sit by the food pan and eat and poop.


Yup, that's pretty much it.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim said:


> Thanks for the tips doubleoak!


You are welcome!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Okay, so you gave us one adorable picture. YOU FORGOT THE OTHER TWO! I'm chick pic hungry here!


Lol, well, it is that times 3. I guess I am trying to not get attached to them....but I do want to document their growth, so, I will get then all 3 somehow tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Some updated pics. See how big they are at 2 weeks compared to my pthers that are going on 4 weeks old!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

big already.


----------



## Hook (Jun 26, 2012)

If you want Cornish crosses grow your own.White Rock Hen crossed with a Cornish rooster. About three months from hatch to butcher


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hook said:


> If you want Cornish crosses grow your own.White Rock Hen crossed with a Cornish rooster. About three months from hatch to butcher


I might have to look into it if I like the way they turn out. Of course, that means adding a new hen and roo to my mix.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I might have to look into it if I like the way they turn out. Of course, that means adding a new hen and roo to my mix.


 are the chicks you got from TSC white or buff colored?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> are the chicks you got from TSC white or buff colored?


They were buff colored, but turning more white now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They are pushing 3 weeks old now, and I bet about a pound each. These guys don't mess around, I only wish they would feather some so I could get them out of the brooder!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

They always outgrow their feathers eventually they catch up! We let ours out to play when its warmer they dont grow as fast then but the taste happier! lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fodderfeed said:


> They always outgrow their feathers eventually they catch up! We let ours out to play when its warmer they dont grow as fast then but the taste happier! lol


I just built them a new tractor out of PVC and tarp and plastic netting, hoping to put them out in it tomorrow and then give them a heat lamp and dog crate to lock them in at night.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They got to move out to their new digs today.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I just built them a new tractor out of PVC and tarp and plastic netting, hoping to put them out in it tomorrow and then give them a heat lamp and dog crate to lock them in at night.


 may i ask what size the PVC was for the arches?
also what size it the tractor?

thanks
piglett


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> may i ask what size the PVC was for the arches?
> also what size it the tractor?
> 
> thanks
> piglett


3/4 inch, tractor is apex 9x5. The arches are 1 10 foot piece, with 1foot added to each end. Let me know if you need more details. I plan to type it up later and post on the coop area as well. Took the idea, with permission, from another local farmer. It really is great for gowing. And didn't take long to put together. And with plastic netting, no super sharp edges. Though, I am tired of zip strips for a while!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> 3/4 inch, tractor is apex 9x5. The arches are 1 10 foot piece, with 1foot added to each end. Let me know if you need more details. I plan to type it up later and post on the coop area as well. Took the idea, with permission, from another local farmer. It really is great for gowing. And didn't take long to put together. And with plastic netting, no super sharp edges. Though, I am tired of zip strips for a while!


*ok so the pipe used for the arch was a total of 12 feet long before you started to bend it?*
*i'm 5'10" & i need to be able to stand up inside without smacking my head. maybe i could just make the PVC a little longer*
*i need a meatbird tractor & a small greenhouse this year*
*the greenhouse will not be used after june so maybe 1 structure could do both jobs?*
*i'll have to see if TSC has any netting so i can put it on before i put my 10' wide plastic on the arches*

*thanks piglett*


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> ok so the pipe used for the arch was a total of 12 feet long before you started to bend it?
> i'm 5'10" & i need to be able to stand up inside without smacking my head. maybe i could just make the PVC a little longer
> i need a meatbird tractor & a small greenhouse this year
> the greenhouse will not be used after june so maybe 1 structure could do both jobs?
> ...


Correct. I am 6'2" tall. I do have to duck, the center is about 4.5-5 feet tall. The tarp used is a 9x12 and covers perfect, not that it has to go down to ground level on each size. If I make another, I may try to add more pipe. I would recommend to add even amounts to each side to keep the arch even. It has been a crazy week, the hatch, farmers market, building the tractors, and so on. I still have not been able to play with the new feeder! But, I will try to organize my materials list and all this week. I can send some more pics if you need any as well.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Correct. I am 6'2" tall. I do have to duck, the center is about 4.5-5 feet tall. The tarp used is a 9x12 and covers perfect, not that it has to go down to ground level on each size. If I make another, I may try to add more pipe. I would recommend to add even amounts to each side to keep the arch even. It has been a crazy week, the hatch, farmers market, building the tractors, and so on. I still have not been able to play with the new feeder! But, I will try to organize my materials list and all this week. I can send some more pics if you need any as well.


 i want a tractor that is 6' high & about 8 ' wide
i think i'll see what two 10' pipes glued together will amount to
pictures would be great if you have some

thanks
piglett


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

HI Jim, How big will the chickens get on average?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> HI Jim, How big will the chickens get on average?


From what I have read, 6-8 lbs.


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim, If you do the buff orpingtons, do you keep them on grower feed the whole time or can you use layer feed then when you are ready to cull them switch back over to grower feed. I want to get some chickens at my mothers house to use in the garden then at the end of the season eat them. We have some buffs right now at my house but we use them for eggs. I am really impressed with how well they forage for them selfs. I think they would help keep the bugs down in the garden.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have only put two buff Roos to the table so far. We did them just as they started to crow. They were on layer with the rest of the flock, kinda scrawny. I think our next round will get moved out for a while first, maybe the grower might be a good idea.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> We have only put two buff Roos to the table so far. We did them just as they started to crow. They were on layer with the rest of the flock, kinda scrawny. I think our next round will get moved out for a while first, maybe the grower might be a good idea.


 layer feed is really for hens, if you want roos with lots of meat you want something like game bird finisher. go to the feed store & tell them your plans, they will sell you whet you need & in the end you will have a much better bird for the table.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> layer feed is really for hens, if you want roos with lots of meat you want something like game bird finisher. go to the feed store & tell them your plans, they will sell you whet you need & in the end you will have a much better bird for the table.
> 
> good luck
> piglett


Can I use that on my Cornish cross as well? And at what age?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Wait, so Cornish crosses are meant for butchering?! O-o :0


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Wait, so Cornish crosses are meant for butchering?! O-o :0


Yup. .....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Can I use that on my Cornish cross as well? And at what age?


 i change mine over at about 8 weeks old but it can depend on the product you are using.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim said:


> Yup. .....


Whelp, there goes two of 'em!  Naw!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Final update. 7 weeks old, a little over 10 lbs of meat between the tree of them, and that is without the skin and most the bones.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And now the photo.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Nooooo!

D:


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> D:


Lol..I was gonna wait one more week, but they seemed to be getting hot under all that weight.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks good... now get em hot in the smoker, time to eat.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

hahahah mine are half way there glad I dont butcher them the market does it for me the little stinkers kinda grow on ya....before then after! bwahahahahaha


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Final update. 7 weeks old, a little over 10 lbs of meat between the tree of them, and that is without the skin and most the bones.


we have a bunch of buff orpington cockerels that will be heading to camp in a few more weeks. no one wants the boys just the girls so it looks like we will have plenty of meat for the next few months


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> we have a bunch of buff orpington cockerels that will be heading to camp in a few more weeks. no one wants the boys just the girls so it looks like we will have plenty of meat for the next few months


I have a few Delaware Roos too, I am thinking of putting them back over to the area the meaties were in, and getting them on broiler rations, the last buff Roos we did, were kinda skinny, especially after seeing the meat on these guys! It was like the diff of way too skinny model-vs- Dolly Parton, if ya get my drift!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have a few Delaware Roos too, I am thinking of putting them back over to the area the meaties were in, and getting them on broiler rations, the last buff Roos we did, were kinda skinny, especially after seeing the meat on these guys! It was like the diff of way too skinny model-vs- Dolly Parton, if ya get my drift!


it's now starting to warm up here in new hampshire so i think it's time to build my chicken tractor for my meat cockerels
i'll put the groceries to em & keep them in green grass till they look to be ready for their 1 way trip to the processing area in the woodshed

piglett


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

My cornish crosses


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

power said:


> http://s1154.photobucket.com/user/johntbrown/media/DSC05063.jpg.html
> 
> My cornish crosses


Wow, you plucked. I have yet to try that, skinning is so easy though.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Wow, you plucked. I have yet to try that, skinning is so easy though.


 we always skinn unless we are looking to roast em.
in that case we have to pluck...yuck


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> we always skinn unless we are looking to roast em.
> in that case we have to pluck...yuck


Have you tried any of the pluckers, like the one that goes on the end of a drill?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Have you tried any of the pluckers, like the one that goes on the end of a drill?


i have not, but we only pluck a few a year all the others get skinned & then chopped up before being pit in a ziplock freezer bag


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> i have not, but we only pluck a few a year all the others get skinned & then chopped up before being pit in a ziplock freezer bag


Do you let them rest before you chop, my last ones, I actually chopped while hanging, didn't even have to gut. But, not sure if that was a good thing. Legs and thighs bone in, then trimmed the breast meat off the carcass.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Do you let them rest before you chop, my last ones, I actually chopped while hanging, didn't even have to gut. But, not sure if that was a good thing. Legs and thighs bone in, then trimmed the breast meat off the carcass.


we process them 1 at a time
& leave the bones in.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

This was the final resting place, oven fried. Yumm!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> This was the final resting place, oven fried. Yumm!


 the nice thing about home grown chicken is you know what you are eating....unlike the ones you get from the store


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> the nice thing about home grown chicken is you know what you are eating....unlike the ones you get from the store


My thought exactly! Cheaper is generally not better.


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

I am curious about butchering. I have wanted to raise some meat chickens, but not sure I want to do the butchering. Is it expensive to get someone to do it, and where do I go? I don't see any old timey butcher shops around. 

Pat


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

SCYankees said:


> I am curious about butchering. I have wanted to raise some meat chickens, but not sure I want to do the butchering. Is it expensive to get someone to do it, and where do I go? I don't see any old timey butcher shops around.
> 
> Pat


Not sure, it is really easy, as long as they don't have a name..... I know where I live, there is a BBQ joint that will process deer and such, haven't checked with them on chickens, but maybe look for someone like that locally...good luck.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

MAYBE this video will help. (Skinning...NOT plucking)
_somewhat _*Graffic* ....so _perhaps_ avoid IF you are _squimish._

Link: *



*( I've cleaned MANY pheasant...but no chickens...YET. but soon, I expect.)
For QUICK...skinning is better than plucking. 
I always _wrapped _skinned Pheasant in _*bacon*_ when I've put them in my smoker (and wrapped in _perforated _Aluminum Foil.) The bacon and a couple of _bastings _with my basting recipe of 1/3 red wine, 1/3 butter, and 1/3 molasses....keeps the meat MOIST and VERY flavorful !

I didn't piece them out as in this video...but it's essentially the same. except this video is easier _because _the butcher doesn't bother "gutting". 
I think it's a GOOD VIDEO....of the _EASY WAY...._to put meat in the freezer.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> MAYBE this video will help. (Skinning...NOT plucking)
> _somewhat _*Graffic* ....so _perhaps_ avoid IF you are _squimish._
> 
> ( I've cleaned MANY pheasant...but no chickens...YET. but soon, I expect)
> ...


great vid thanks


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video! It does look easy. So, now my next question. After all the skinning, I see that the chicken went in a bowl of water. So, just rinse the meat off well and then into a freezer bag? Should the meat be patted dry first? Or, I guess the question is after putting the chicken pieces in the bowl of water is there any other cleaning to do, and what comes next?

My biggest concern about doing my own butchering, is making sure that the meat is ok to eat.

Pat


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That was my worry at first too. Them I saw a video on how they do it at the factory. I am ok with my minimal skills. I put in I've water to rinse, and start the chill. They dry and vacuum seal. Oh, I first let them
Rest in the fridge a few days. You will be amazed at the lack of "raw chicken" smell.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Perfect video thanks for that link! I'll ask something stupid, when you say rest in the fridge, do you mean like soak in water in the fridge?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

AdamA said:


> Perfect video thanks for that link! I'll ask something stupid, when you say rest in the fridge, do you mean like soak in water in the fridge?


I just rinse them, and put in a sealed container. No extra water. What I noticed, when I thawed the fist of them the other day, was surprised at the amount of liquid.


----------

